# New Felt owners



## random hero (Apr 19, 2008)

Greetings from Oklahoma, just found this site and wanted to say hello and show off our new Felt bikes... Got my wife a 2008 FW40 and i just picked up a 200? Felt 65 (any help with the year model is greatly appreciated) This is both of ours first road bike, and i cant say enough good things. We put 25 miles on them today and what a blast, im a motorcycle-mountain bike guy but this road biking is FUN! Anyway only mods are shimano clipless on the 65, more to come in the future... be safe:thumbsup: 








Wife on the trainer after i brought it home as a suprise to her


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Your F65 is a 2005 model. Great bike. I have an '05 F55 and they are the same bikes except yours has Ultegra and mine is Dura Ace with different wheels. No real difference in the performance of the two since both have the same frame and similar components.


----------



## t2fsu (Oct 24, 2002)

*LOVE my Z90!!!*

Hello and welcome!
I just got my Felt Z90 (2008) a month ago...TRUE LOVE. It was the last 61 cm in the Tri-county area (Dade/Broward/Palm Beach County, Florida) and it's in that Black Cherry Finish. I did 62 miles on Saturday and another 21 miles on Sunday; the bike was all good. Think this is the beginning of a long and beautiful relationship!

t2fsu


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you guys considered posting your pics here?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50899

Enjoy.


----------

